#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Qual fonte ideal para uma rb 600 com 4 cartoes 8602?

## denin

amigos to comprando uma rb 600 e nao sei se a fonte que ta vindo nela vai aguenta o consumo a fonte que esta vindo é: 19v 6.3amp

----------


## jtarraco

Se esta fonte for de boa qualidade, sem problemas, caso contrário, aconselho ao amigo tentar usar um fonte de notebook 19v 3.9A.

Pode se usar tbm uma fonte de PC devidamente preparada para tal. Existe um post no forum que ensina como fazer, mas não o encontrei.

----------


## Acronimo

amigo. aki eu uso uma de 48, e 3 amperes. roda liso, 
ja tentei usar de 24 mas ficava intermitente, estamos usando a rb600 com adaptador para mais 4 cartoes, entao 48 com 3 amperes ta sendo o melhor

----------


## ijr

Tenho uma RB 600 com
2 cartões XR2
2 catões XR5

Fonte 48V 5A

Roda muito bem...

----------


## Meiobit

Aqui utilizo RB600 + 4 Engenius, com fonte de pc!!!
Roda uma maravilha!

----------


## wimigasltda

> Aqui utilizo RB600 + 4 Engenius, com fonte de pc!!!
> Roda uma maravilha!


Em testes feitos não sei pro que a rb 600 se deu melhor com fonte de 12v e 15A, existem no mercado livre, é só procurar o pessoal do radio amador, que consomem muita amperagem.

----------


## Acronimo

essa ai roda uma beleza, pena que ta carinha rsrsr, 
mas vc naõ terá problema com fonte valeu ijr.

----------


## otto2009

Pessoal estou com um problema. coloquei um rb600 e 4 antenas setorias de 90ª , na media 35 clientes por cartao e a fonte que veio é uma de 24v e 3 amperers. Estou tento um problema que as vezes começa a pingar alto e tenho q desligar meus links pra tudo voltar ao normal. Seu eu desligar meu link volta pingar em 1ms. Sera que pode sera a fonte? se colocar uma de 5 ameperes resolvera.. no total tenho 12 mega de link.

----------


## Bruno

> Pessoal estou com um problema. coloquei um rb600 e 4 antenas setorias de 90ª , na media 35 clientes por cartao e a fonte que veio é uma de 24v e 3 amperers. Estou tento um problema que as vezes começa a pingar alto e tenho q desligar meus links pra tudo voltar ao normal. Seu eu desligar meu link volta pingar em 1ms. Sera que pode sera a fonte? se colocar uma de 5 ameperes resolvera.. no total tenho 12 mega de link.



em 24v 3 A é pouco 
creio que sera necessario uma de 5 a 6 amperes

fonte de pc é boa estou com 2 rb 433AH com 3 cartoes cada e roda perfeito
e com fonte de 24v 4 a naum rodava

----------


## otto2009

Eu tambem imaginei que poderia ser fonte. Aonde posso adquirir essas fontes sabe me dizer?

Muito obrigado pela ajuda..

----------


## otto2009

Benatto como vc voce comentou uma fonte de 5 ou 6 amperes, mais dai quantos volts? 24 ou 48?

----------


## ggilsontelecom

Experimenta usar carregador de bateria auto flutuante de 48 volts **MCE - AUTOMAÇÃO INDUSTRIAL* com baterias estacionarias .Fica um pouco caro mais resolve

----------


## karioka

meu amigo fabrico ela pra vc sou tecnico de eletronica,faço uma fonte estabilizada 24vx7a contra surto de sobrevoltagem com atrramento
meu email é [email protected]

----------


## otto2009

Vou te mandar um email para vc me passar o orçamento. Acredito que uma fonte de 24w e 7 amperes ira resolver alguns momentos de latencia no meu mk600.

----------


## karioka

tanto vai resolver como se mais tarde quizer colocar o xr2 não vai ter problema ,porque o xr2 ele consome mais eu uso aqui a mais de ano,faço a terramento dela na torre,aqui já queimou todos os aquipamentoa de varios provedores mais o meu nunca,graças a DEUS,mais já tive muito problemas de todos os tipos que vc imagina,nunca imaginavaque aquela fonte que compra junto com rb fosse fraca,fui calcular o consuma da placa mas de cada cartão,atraves dos meus conhecimentos vixi!!!!,vi que o consumo quase dobra,ai calculei tudinho comprei o material,blz ate hoje pingo normal,mas não se esqueça tem que revisar tudo,passa o teste nos cabos que vai na antena,se tiver preto por dentro não pode,solda os conectores,isola com alta fusão fita,mete esta fonte la aí vc vai ver o que é sinal,há cuidado com o cabo de rede que sobe pra torre outra coisa os modens tem que estar com temperatura entre 30 a 33 graus

----------


## otto2009

Sim essa parte revisei toda ja.. Porq quando pinga alto eu apenas desligo o link e o ping entre o pc e o radio na torre fica normal. Quando eu instalei tava pior dai diminuir a potencia pra 14 db. So que para ficar 100% trocao a torre dai nao esquento a cabeça igual vc comentou.. meu cartao é o atheros AR5413.

----------


## karioka

mas vc viu a temperetura na rb,arruma um termometro,faz um teste fisico,existe um termometro,que faz isso,no meu caso esse termometro tenho na minha bancada que é junto com teste.mas com a rb ligada mede a temperatura em cima dos processadores da rb não pode dar mas de 35° pois vc sabe os cooles dos pc serve pra isso se esquentar o que acontece ,fica lento trava,na rb não é diferente, se tiver muito é falta de ventilação,vc tem que arrumar um jeito do cooler jogar mais ar ,veja quantoa rpm ele é coloca um maior no meu caso coloquei um daquele do tamanho de caminhão mas de 110v,coloca ele para bater de frente da rb pense np pc os cooles não fica em cima do processador,então!!!!! ok

----------


## otto2009

Opa

Pois é na verdade a Rb esta em cima da torre numa caixa etc. mais nao tem cooler nela nao. Mais mesmo assim vou colocar um termometro para medir a temperatura sim. eu acredio q nao seja nao, porq o ping aumento quando enxe de cliente mesmo. As vezes passa dois a tres dias bom depois da uma oscilada de uma hora e passa.. Mesmo assim vou medir a temperatura hj mesmo..

----------


## karioka

ok,veja se quando ele dá uma oscilada´sera não é quando o tempo está quente principalmente na hora 12 :Embarrassment: o até 15:00,confere ai

----------


## otto2009

O pior que nao.. é tipo das 6:30 as 7 d anoite e das 11:30 a meia noite.. rsrsr.. Vc axa que pode nao ser fonte?

----------


## karioka

bem é problema de trafego então é o sequinte:qundo aumenta o trafego o que acontece esqunta o processador e por sua ves vai depender de uma maior corrente ,ai vc tem que fazer com que ela abaixa a temperatura e aumentar a corrente para dar equilibrio tem que jogar dois dos lados, veja tembem o modem abre ele e veja se esta com temperetura entre 30 a 33 maximo 35°,mas medecom o termometro direto no processador não é aquele de medir febre heim!!!

----------


## otto2009

hehe.. verdade nao é o mesmo.. o modem esta tranquilo pois quando acontece isso a rede interna q usa o mesmo modem, nao acontece nada... navega rapidinho.... mesmo assim para resfria o modem o q vc usa?

----------


## karioka

AQUI EU MONTEI UM MICROVNETILADOR NUM SUPORTE,TIREI A TAMPA DE CIMA E COLOQUEI O MODEM ABERTO VENTLADOR EM CIMA DO PROCESSADOR

----------


## otto2009

Cero.. e no Rb como vc fez. Na propria caixa dele vc adapatou os cooler, como fica so a placa na caixa tem q fazer be3m certinho para nao entrar umidade ne, se nao ja era a RB600.

----------


## karioka

sim ,se vc quizer faço confecciono aqui e mando pelo cooreio ou pelo que vc quizer,juntamente com a fonte no jeito pra vc colocar a rb se quizer entra em contato
tel 069 33422251 ,na loja hoje fazendo fonte

----------


## otto2009

joia.. essa semana entrarei em contato com vc..

----------


## israelneto

Pessoal, eu achei numa lista (não me recordo qual, acho até que foi nessa,mas vai o link).

FONTE CHAVEADA ESTABILIZADA 350W 24V 14.5A - VIVO ELETRÔNICOS

Comprei uma pra testar, ainda não chegou.

Tem de 4, 6, 12, 14.5.

Essa Steel tem um monte de fontes legais, tem de 12V para camera com entrada de bateria. Muito legal pra quem usa cameras.

[]s ISRAEL

----------


## Kandango

Bateria Automotiva 12v 40amp+Carregador/flutuador 12v... e durma feliz!

----------


## otto2009

Cara para um mk600 e 4 cartoes acho que seria ideal ne? o que vc axa?

Vou comprar tambem? sera q a instalaçao é facil? o RB nao queima ne?

abraços









> Pessoal, eu achei numa lista (não me recordo qual, acho até que foi nessa,mas vai o link).
> 
> FONTE CHAVEADA ESTABILIZADA 350W 24V 14.5A - VIVO ELETRÔNICOS
> 
> Comprei uma pra testar, ainda não chegou.
> 
> Tem de 4, 6, 12, 14.5.
> 
> Essa Steel tem um monte de fontes legais, tem de 12V para camera com entrada de bateria. Muito legal pra quem usa cameras.
> ...

----------


## israelneto

Acabei de receber ela, vou instalar amanha.
Queimar não vai, é 24V... a RB suporta. Agora, 14.5A vai sobrar (espero!!!) hehehe
Tem umas mais fracas lá, mas pelo preço não vale a pena.
A Fonte vem com 3 saidas, dá até pra ligar 3 RB´s, pela amperagem deve aguentar.
A qualidade da fonte é excelente, bem acabada mesmo... tem até cooler (que liga só quando chega a uma certa temperatura). Só é um tanto grande...

----------


## otto2009

Beleza assim que vc instalar me avisa.. porq eu estou com uma de
24volts e 3 amper para 4 cartoes numa rb600. Ta fraco o sinal dos cartoes qualquer arvorezinha o sinal começa a falha...
Fico aguardando
um abraço

----------


## karioka

vai fundo essa é boa já coloquei dessa

----------


## otto2009

Beleza comprei.. agora esperar vim.. Essa fonte acima que eu tenho vc axa que é fraca a amperagem dela?

obrigado

----------


## israelneto

Otto, eu uso dessas também... é muito estranho, tem locais que não dá problema, tem locais que fica travando ! Até hoje não entendi. Acho mesmo que seja falta de amperagem. Bem, hoje estou colocando no ar em um local que está travando de vez em quando, vamos ver. 

Eu estou quase pegando 2 de 3A e ligando em paralelo para ver no que dá !

----------


## karioka

não faça isso vai dar diferença de potencial
coloca só com aperegem boa

----------


## israelneto

Valeu pela dica ! Ia fazer uma "gambis" pra ver se resolvia, mas a coragem foi pouca.

Deixa pra lá então ! hehehe

valeu!

----------


## guiangelus

Mieletronics

vo comprar esse serve?? ou tem ser de 48v

----------


## israelneto

Coloquei pra funcionar já a alguns dias e está lá firme e forte !

----------


## karioka

tenho de 24v x 8a por 232 com cooler estalizida

----------


## otto2009

opa.. entaum sua fonte ta blz? melhorou nos lugares que vc comentou q estava travando?

A minha chegou hj, fim de semana estou instalando ela

abraços

----------


## israelneto

Cara, domingão travou já ! Nem 7 dias ! Em casos que trava eu troco a RB 600 + Cartões e para de travar. Acho que não era a fonte de 24V 3A. Tinha certeza que era fonte !! OBS: Está com Nobreak APC 1500 e caixa externa ventilada. Achei que tinha achado a solução dos meus problemas. Enfim... voltando na luta. Agora vou testar a RB em outro local e/ou trocar cartões por não EnGenius (agora tem homologado sem ser EnGenius).
Troca aí e fala se melhorou alguma coisa pra você, a fonte é bem mais robusta, só de pegar ela você vê a diferença e pela amperagem vai dar pra ligar 2 ou 3 RB (se bem que é muita coisa pra 1 torre (no meu caso!)).

----------


## karioka

AMIGO FONTE DE 3a é pouco
pra vc eleminar a fonte tem que colocar com ppotencia maior,pra vc começar resolver seus problemas

----------


## karioka

sae o qu vc faz coloca xr2 fonte boa
tenho 140 clientes 80 simultaneo neste cartão

----------


## israelneto

Então Karioka, eu troquei um local que travava com 3A por uma de 14A e continua travando, em média 1X ou 2X por semana. Ontem tem uma de 3A que travava eu troquei a RB e os cartões e parou de travar. Agora pode ser RB ou cartão. Vou precisar fazer mais testes pra ter certeza. 
Alguns locais tenho RB600 com 4 cartões e lotada de clientes e não trava (com fonte 3A).

----------


## karioka

bem vc viu o trafego nestes clients que não trava,veja a diferença depois me diga

----------


## guiangelus

entao galera vo mandar fazaer uma para mim de 48v e 5A, sera q serve numa RB600A com 4 cartoes engenios???????

----------


## damacenoneto

> sae o qu vc faz coloca xr2 fonte boa
> tenho 140 clientes 80 simultaneo neste cartão


80 clientes simultaneos em apenas 1 cartao? Qual o trafego total do cartao?

----------


## israelneto

karioka, normalmente pegamos travamento em novas torres que digamos quase não tem clientes, é 1 ou 2 ou até nenhum e já trava. Trocamos a RB,fonte e cartão e para de travar. Só que colocamos "mesma" fonte (outra claro, mas mesma amperagem) e para de travar. Não tivemos paciencia pra ver se só trocando fonte para de travar (pode ser que a fonte de 3A que usamos, algumas não esteja dando 3A, preciso ver como testar isso). Já locais com alto tráfego não costuma travar, mesmo porque se travar no começo já é trocado. Esse equipamento volta, desmontamos (cartões etc), damos uma "revisão" e colocamos em outro local e não trava. É muito inconstante, parece que misturando as peças ela para de travar. NADA A VER !!
OBS: Com fonte menor, ela reboota direto ou trava direto, engraçado foi travar com fonte de 14A. Pode ser que a RB ou cartões ou até aterramento não esteja legal nesse local.

----------


## Vanduir

> amigos to comprando uma rb 600 e nao sei se a fonte que ta vindo nela vai aguenta o consumo a fonte que esta vindo é: 19v 6.3amp


 
Cara se essa fonte for de boa qualidade funciona bem 

tenho aki uma RB600 com uma espansora RB604 com 8 cartão R52-350mW 
com uma fonte de notebook (SonyVaio) 19V x 4.9Amperes 
Ja faz uns 3 messes sem problemas ate agora...

----------


## Vanduir

> entao galera vo mandar fazaer uma para mim de 48v e 5A, sera q serve numa RB600A com 4 cartoes engenios???????


Cara fica show...

uso aki uma fonte de 19v x 4.9a em 8 cartões R52-350mW (RB600 + RB604)

----------


## Vanduir

> AMIGO FONTE DE 3a é pouco
> pra vc eleminar a fonte tem que colocar com ppotencia maior,pra vc começar resolver seus problemas


 
Dependendo da Voltagem, 48v x 3amperes e muita coisa, agora se for 12v x 3 amperes ai pode ser pouco mesmo...

----------


## guiangelus

existe aki um cara especializado ou educado o suficiente para me dizer se uma fonte de 48v e 5A, server numa RB600A com 3 cartoes R52H, se eh muiiiito, pouco ou o ideal?!?! 
fiz essa resposta mil vezes!!! gostaria de saber se ela provocaria defeito na RB... ou coisa assim! vlw galeraaaa

----------


## otto2009

Cara é ideal sim e nao estraga.. Eu hj uso uma rb600 com 3 cartoes atheros 5413 e com uma fonte chaveada de 24 e 14,5 amper... e nunca deu problema e esta funcionando muito bem. Pode colocar sem problemas.

----------


## guiangelus

vlw cara... rsrs ate q fim rs rsr

----------


## otto2009

opa amigo

compra essa de 24 v e 14,5 amper.. Eu uso com 4 cartoes numa rb600 vai bonito

espero ter ajudado




vivoeletronicos - FONTE CHAVEADA ESTABILIZADA 350W 24V 14.5A

----------


## karioka

tenho a pronta entrega 24 x 8a
232.00

----------


## osgemeosucam

> Cara se essa fonte for de boa qualidade funciona bem 
> 
> tenho aki uma RB600 com uma espansora RB604 com 8 cartão R52-350mW 
> com uma fonte de notebook (SonyVaio) 19V x 4.9Amperes 
> Ja faz uns 3 messes sem problemas ate agora...


Mas esse rb600 ele trabalha com fonte de 48 v . Poderia colocar essa fonte de 19v nela..?

----------


## rogeriosims

Amigos,

Estou pensando em usar uma fonte auxiliar de CFTV FD 3000 com uma RB433 e 3 cartoes, será que ela aquenta??

Fonte FD 3000

Entrada 127/220 Vac - Saída 13 Vcc/3 A
Espaço interno para bateria de 12v7Ah

Queria usar ela porque serve como nobreak tambem.

http://www.innear.com.br/fontes_auxiliares.php

Agradeço a resposta.

Rogerio

----------

